# When do leopard gecko patterns and color stop changing?



## Finch (Sep 14, 2007)

When do leopard gecko patterns and color stop changing? or do they always change but slow down once they get to a certain age.


----------



## Kimmy173 (Aug 2, 2007)

they change a lot until they reach adulthood, they'll always change but once they're fully grown it won't be as obvious, like they may get a shade lighter or a spot may gradually disappear over a long period of time, wheras babies will lose a spot within a month.


----------



## Finch (Sep 14, 2007)

Kimmy173 said:


> they change a lot until they reach adulthood, they'll always change but once they're fully grown it won't be as obvious, like they may get a shade lighter or a spot may gradually disappear over a long period of time, wheras babies will lose a spot within a month.


Thanks kim: victory: just woundering thats all cos i always notice moz my carrot head tangerine albino who is 9 month old has the odd new color or a pattern change just about every week. its amazing how much they change from being a hatchling.


----------



## leopardgeckos4me (Nov 11, 2006)

yer , carrot heads ect.. realy do change. they can get spots on there head more or less more orange ect ect. they change loads


----------



## Finch (Sep 14, 2007)

leopardgeckos4me said:


> yer , carrot heads ect.. realy do change. they can get spots on there head more or less more orange ect ect. they change loads


yer they really do, just checked moz today after he shed and hes got loads more orange on the face and his legs are covered in bright orange spots now, hes also got a nice orange stripe apearing down the sides of his belly:2thumb:


----------



## leopardgeckos4me (Nov 11, 2006)

aww cool .  

are u thinking of breeding him ?


----------



## Finch (Sep 14, 2007)

leopardgeckos4me said:


> aww cool .
> 
> are u thinking of breeding him ?


Yer i plan to hes stunning, 11inch now aswell:2thumb: just wish i had a good cam that shows his color off. Yer hoping to breed him with a raptor once i get her hopefully get her next month once i get back from me friends.


----------



## leopardgeckos4me (Nov 11, 2006)

wow they will be some nice babies


----------



## Finch (Sep 14, 2007)

Hopefully if everything goes to plan  dont no if will be breeding this year though wont to at least wait till moz is a year old and let the raptor i get settle in.


----------



## leopardgeckos4me (Nov 11, 2006)

yer


----------



## katelikesfun (Sep 19, 2007)

11 inches???? are you serious! moose was only 11 and 3/4 inches and he was the biggest ever recorded I think and yours still has plenty growing time!!!! wow!!


----------



## Finch (Sep 14, 2007)

katelikesfun said:


> 11 inches???? are you serious! moose was only 11 and 3/4 inches and he was the biggest ever recorded I think and yours still has plenty growing time!!!! wow!!


yep hes a big boy:2thumb: not a giant though cos his parents arnt so hes just massive:2thumb:


----------

